# Humidifier smell



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

This is an odd one. I've scoured the internet trying to find something on this and can't at all. I had several Xikar crystal humidifiers, two of the 250ct, one 50ct, and one 25ct "cigar bar". I was using the Famous Smoke Monster Venom PG solution (against Xikar's advice, I know..) in each of them. 

Over the period of about, maybe two-three weeks, they started developing a weird smell, almost like urine or shit, and the crystals started turning yellow. When I re-filled the 50ct disc, almost half of the PG didn't absorb into the crystals so i dumped out the excess liquid. When it poured out, it was cloudy yellowish and smelled horrific. Needless to say, all of these humidifiers are in the garbage right now. I have a foot locker humidor with a Hydra SM and 70rh beads, so I'm not worried about my cigars. I have one other small humidor I want to use for frequently smoked singles, but now I have to find another humidification method for that one. 

I've used Xikar PG solution and Xikar crystal humidifiers in the past, and I have never run into this before. Has anyone else who uses this Monster Venom PG solution seen this happen? I know two other guys who use it and don't have this problem. :hmm:


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like bacteria/mold/mildew. I would definitely convert over to beads or kitty litter in the one that had the issue.


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

This is kind of concerning me now. It's pretty warm and humid in the house right now, we really haven't had a break here in PA since May. I hope my foot locker is gonna be ok till Sept. arrives.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

If you convert over to beads/KL there is little to worry about just make sure you monitor your hygro and keep it 70 or below. If it gets too high dry out the beads/KL in the oven or with a hair dryer. 

You can also consider putting your humi in a closet, or basement where the temps are cooler.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

I've thrown out two cups of Xikar crystals because they turned brown and started to smell musty. They also don't hold humidity very well, occasionally rocketing up to 80%. Pitch 'em and move onto KL or beads.


----------

